# Jeg søker på noen som bruker Gentoo til å snakke

## g-virus

Hei alle sammen. Jeg søker på noen som bruker og liker Gentoo og snakker norsk  :Smile:  Hvis du er skandinavisk og kan norsk - velkommen til å snakke i Telegram. Jeg er velkommen for svensker, dansker og islander også, men jeg kan ikke snakke denne språkene derfor vil vi snakke engelsk hvis du vil

----------

## kartana

Hej G-virus. Er der noget bestemt du gerne vil snakke om? De bedste hilsner Stig fra København.

----------

## g-virus

Hei, Stig! Jeg vil gjerne snakke om alt som er knyttet til Linux Kernel, modules og programmering. Jeg vil praktisere norsk med folk fra Norden, kanskje vi kunne drive med noen prosjekter sammen. For eksempel, jeg bygger en drone fra bunnen av nå. Så hvis du er interessert, skriv meg gjerne på Telegram  :Smile:  @g_virus_92

----------

